# Bathroom Remodels - What do you charge?



## Grumpyplumber

Splinter said:


> I'm sorry if my ability to plumb a shower valve is directly removing food from your baby's mouth, but it's time you see another part of the real world, and the way it works down here in Not-so-High-End Remodeling.
> 
> In this part of the island, the local craigslist hacks are offering $2995 bath remodels...
> 
> http://longisland.craigslist.org/sks/693129260.html


*C-list got so bad in my state, the head of the state plumbing board started posting warnings about unlicensed work.*

*I see the your from NY, last I checked you need a license to do plumbing there, despite your sweating prowess.*

*As for cheap bath remodels, heck, Bathfitter will do a complete reface with new fixtures for $5 to $6K...you get what you pay for, a plastic bathroom.*

*They were bagged BIG a few years back for doing unpermitted work...all they were doing was replacing the shower valve, tub drain, faucet & toilet...barely any piping involved.*

*You're using C-list as a gauge to price, forcing you to be cornered into taking some ugly chances...as soon as a problem occurs regarding water damage that needs insurance, your screwed when your insurance co asks for the plumbers insurance co.*
*Please, tell me you have insurance.*

*If the state plumbing board has questions, you're really screwed because you obviously keep records for taxes and they may feel compelled to check with both the state and feds records to cross reference your receipts.*

*Take it any way you want, but using Craigslist as a guage for your pricing tells alot.*

*That, is apples to oranges.*


----------



## Splinter

> Take it any way you want, but using Craigslist as a guage for your pricing tells alot.


Hi Grumpy, 

Not sure how you meant this...I posted the link just to show what is out there... I certainly dont come up with my pricing after perusing the local craigslist... I know my overhead, materials, and labor cost, and come up with a number from that... I've done my share of $15K+ bath remodels, but I have no desire to pretend on a reasonably anonymous website that it's all I do. 

On overcrowded suburban Long Island, there are so many plain jane 5x7 bathrooms that are way out of style and homeowners just want a reasonable update. If I was any more expensive, they'd call the $2995 hack from craigslist... I make enough to live comfortably and the work keeps me happy. (I tried the suit job for a year once, I was miserable)

I do work with a plumber often enough, but there are times I sweat a valve in myself. Should I? Nope. Am I confident it wont leak? I can sleep at night. Yep, Im insured.. heavily. 

Bathfitter is still doing their own plumbing around here. My neighbor flipped a house up the road and called them in. $3K to cover the purple tub and tiles with acrylic and sweat in a new valve. I don't like their product.


----------



## Grumpyplumber

*It's all good.*
*Just don'r give in to rediculous Crigslist paranioa...advertize to a different crowd.*
*Prices that are rediculously low can mean you're in competition with high school drop-outs living at home.*
*That ain't gonna feed your kids either.*
*Even local ads in classifieds will yield better results, if you target higher income area's.*


----------



## BattleRidge

It seems to be a pretty simple question in the end, How much does it cost to remodel a "NORMAL" bathroom. I would guess, now this is just my guess, that most of you live and do work in areas that are normal, and sometimes do high end work. Or you would label yourself as a "high-end" builder, this would mean that you do not do NORMAL work therefore your prices would be excluded from this question. Normal prices are usually within reason, as long as you run your business in the same manner. 
If i was asked how much you pay for a normal door I would give what I would guess is a normal price from my past experience.
I don't say yeah Brad Howards door cost 45k and was hand carved out of a solid chunk of wood. Thats called an anomoly is extraordinary. Its the only one, making it not normal.

We have the Yellowstone Club here, where its not weird for bathrooms to be 150k plus, but its not ordinary or normal, just because I have worked there doesn't make it normal either. Why is it so hard for people to either answer questions or just leave the thread? 

I would say 12k is pretty basic, but you could do it cheaper by yourself expecially and make good money.


----------



## silvertree

rbsremodeling said:


> So 50.00 bucks, beer and some cigs won't cut it for you Paul????:w00t:


That works for me, but of course it depends on which beer, a pro can afford to be choosy.arty:


----------



## Grumpyplumber

BattleRidge said:


> We have the Yellowstone Club here, where its not weird for bathrooms to be 150k plus, but its not ordinary or normal, just because I have worked there doesn't make it normal either. Why is it so hard for people to either answer questions or just leave the thread?


*He has 3 posts at this time, new member.*
*This site is for professionals, all too often first time posters ask that very question about price, then disappear.*
*The last thing in the world I wanna do is listen to a customer say "I looked around online and was told your estimate is high by a few thousand" after getting the answer he wants from some guy in the rural southwest where expenses may be drastically lower.*

*And yes, it has happened.*

*If he's a "contractor", the simple fact is if he's asking how to price a bath, there's a strong chance he doesn't know what he's doing.*
*A materials list and good idea of hours it takes to complete the job, along with markup & overhead come from experience.*

*If he's legit he'll stick around, get to know the regulars and then gain a little trust I suspect.*


----------



## neolitic

Grumpyplumber said:


> *He has 3 posts at this time, new member.*
> *This site is for professionals, all too often first time posters ask that very question about price, then disappear.*
> *The last thing in the world I wanna do is listen to a customer say "I looked around online and was told your estimate is high by a few thousand" after getting the answer he wants from some guy in the rural southwest where expenses may be drastically lower.*
> 
> *And yes, it has happened.*
> 
> *If he's a "contractor", the simple fact is if he's asking how to price a bath, there's a strong chance he doesn't know what he's doing.*
> *A materials list and good idea of hours it takes to complete the job, along with markup & overhead come from experience.*
> 
> *If he's legit he'll stick around, get to know the regulars and then gain a little trust I suspect.*


:clap: *Well said.* :thumbup:









Especially for a plumber.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

neolitic said:


> :clap: *Well said.* :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially for a plumber.


Now that was a shot.


----------



## rbsremodeling

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Now that was a shot.


 
Got to love the fine print:w00t:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

Just did the bathroom below - last week. We salvaged the crappy old cherry cabinets and re-used the recently installed toilet. Other than that, all was new (total gut); new tub, new valves, fixtures, sink lav, granite countertop, porcelain tile floor, ceramic tile (to the ceiling in the shower), new trimwork, etc... 

Before:








After:









Before:








After: 









Total cost to the Home Owner: *$4000.00*

(BTW - The home owners were my parents  so no one else gets that kind of pricing....:laughing


----------



## neolitic

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Just did the bathroom below - last week. We salvaged the old cherry cabinets and re-used the recently installed toilet. Other than that, all was new (total gut); new tub, new valves, fixtures, sink lav, granite countertop, porcelain tile floor, ceramic tile (to the ceiling in the shower), new trimwork, etc...
> Total cost to the Home Owner: $4000.00
> 
> 
> (BTW - The home owners were my parents  so no one else gets that kind of pricing....:laughing


The fine print!


----------



## Grumpyplumber

neolitic said:


> :clap: *Well said.* :thumbup:
> 
> *Especially for a plumber.[/*quote]
> *Missed that ...ya wizeguy.:blink:*


----------



## BattleRidge

Grumpyplumber said:


> *He has 3 posts at this time, new member.*
> *This site is for professionals, all too often first time posters ask that very question about price, then disappear.*
> *The last thing in the world I wanna do is listen to a customer say "I looked around online and was told your estimate is high by a few thousand" after getting the answer he wants from some guy in the rural southwest where expenses may be drastically lower.*
> 
> *And yes, it has happened.*
> 
> *If he's a "contractor", the simple fact is if he's asking how to price a bath, there's a strong chance he doesn't know what he's doing.*
> *A materials list and good idea of hours it takes to complete the job, along with markup & overhead come from experience.*
> 
> *If he's legit he'll stick around, get to know the regulars and then gain a little trust I suspect.*



Guess I never thought of it that way, I mean I've never heard of that happening, but maybe its more popular in your area. I would just say "Well why doesn't he do it for you then?" but I could see not liking to say that if you were somewhere the work was tight.


----------



## Grumpyplumber

BattleRidge said:


> Guess I never thought of it that way, I mean I've never heard of that happening, but maybe its more popular in your area. I would just say "Well why doesn't he do it for you then?" but I could see not liking to say that if you were somewhere the work was tight.


*Put in another context, say your in line chatting with the familiar local faces at your supplier...*
*Guy nobody knows walks in and starts asking the pro's how to remodel a bath, and how much the price should be.*

*Do you answer him?*

*Is he bidding the same job down the street as you?*


----------



## Brock

Three weeks ago I sent my wife and kids to Kansas City (3 hr. drive). I told her not to come back until Sunday evening and I will gut and finish one of our 5 x 7 bathrooms and finish it before she came back. Started Friday morning had tile set and first coat of mud on all by midnight. Saturday ended about 8pm with paint, tile, and cabinets in. Sunday set toilet, fixtures, and caulking by noon. 

So figure 40 hrs highly skilled labor, add in materials, then you have your price and add two grand if the wife finds a casino that offers free childcare like mine did.


----------



## neolitic

Grumpyplumber said:


> neolitic said:
> 
> 
> 
> :clap: *Well said.* :thumbup:
> 
> *Especially for a plumber.[/*quote]
> *Missed that ...ya wizeguy.:blink:*
> 
> 
> 
> :jester: *Just kiddin' with ya! *:laughing:
> You're* okay *in my book. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you are a Pats guy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grumpyplumber

neolitic said:


> Grumpyplumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> :jester: *Just kiddin' with ya! *:laughing:
> You're* okay *in my book. :thumbsup:
> 
> Even if you are a Pats guy.
> 
> 
> 
> *No need to explain, loses the humor if ya gotta explain everything.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even though the Colts can't beat the pats.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grumpyplumber

Brock said:


> Three weeks ago I sent my wife and kids to Kansas City (3 hr. drive). I told her not to come back until Sunday evening and I will gut and finish one of our 5 x 7 bathrooms and finish it before she came back. Started Friday morning had tile set and first coat of mud on all by midnight. Saturday ended about 8pm with paint, tile, and cabinets in. Sunday set toilet, fixtures, and caulking by noon.
> 
> So figure 40 hrs highly skilled labor, add in materials, then you have your price and add two grand if the wife finds a casino that offers free childcare like mine did.


*Look on your face when the credit card bill comes in.....priceless.*


----------



## neolitic

Grumpyplumber said:


> neolitic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No need to explain, loses the humor if ya gotta explain everything.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even though the Colts can't beat the pats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tryin' to help you collect the
> box tops for that_ Hard Hat_. :laughing:
> 
> Oh, and we did.
Click to expand...


----------



## davy crockett

brooksh said:


> I know that prices are different depending on where you are in the country, but what do you charge for a normal bathroom. new bath/shower new flooring, paint, new vanity and sink, mirror, without any water damage, or unexpected problems.


 
I think you can buy some good estimating tools, there is one that you just point at the bath and enter all the data on fixtures and material costs,enter manhours multiplied by labor rates,enter cost of doing business figures such as insurance,profit,unexpected things like rot or delay,and then add in figures for,tools,truck,work clothes,advertising,fuel, misc labor,,,,,,,,what was the name of that gadget anyway,,,,can anybody help me out here???????????????


----------



## J F

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Just did the bathroom below - last week. We salvaged the crappy old cherry cabinets and re-used the recently installed toilet. Other than that, all was new (total gut); new tub, new valves, fixtures, sink lav, granite countertop, porcelain tile floor, ceramic tile (to the ceiling in the shower), new trimwork, etc...
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total cost to the Home Owner: *$4000.00*
> 
> (BTW - The home owners were my parents  so no one else gets that kind of pricing....:laughing


I see you're holding the drawers hostage 'til mom and pop cough up the final payment.:laughing:...smart move...gotta watch your parents!

J


----------



## Jimbo Dimm

One thing that I have found to be very helpful when explaining to customers how much a remodel will be for any room and what aspect I show them a calculation of how much it will be. I've stumbled across remodeling-guru.com/getestimate to have a good idea of how much it will cost for the client.


----------



## Apex McGann

Hi All, I'm new to all this estimating stuff. I've been doing handyman work for about 10 years. Mostly service call work for property management firms and Realtors trying to close on a sale. Recently moved to Tennessee and now have a residential contractor license so i can start doing larger projects like decks and remodels. I still have some dues to pay, would like to minimize them. In this regards I pose this query. 
This 5 x 7 plain jane bath... Lets say it a total redo. back to the studs for the tub but the rest of the walls are ok. all new fixtures, 36" base cabinet, counter top, sink, faucet, 36" wall mounted mirror, new tub and tile surround, new tub/shower fixture, upgrade the electric to accommodate changing light to light / exhaust / heat(vented thur soffit), tile floor, toilet, prime and 1 coat of paint. no rats nest, rotten wood or the like, fairly straight forward job. moderate upgrade nothing too high end. Did I forget anything? Well let's go with that. What I'd like to find out from you all is what is your estimate for manhours for this project? 1 man? 2 man? What is the approximate cost to sub out the plumbing and electrical work for your area or manhours involve if that the way you do it. 
TIA Apex


----------



## silvertree

2 men in a bathroom is not done much around here, unless they are hairdressers, decorators or the Village People.
112 hours.


----------



## Gunther66

*Baths*

Pricing varies, it is how well you sell to the customer so they have a perceived value. I bid every project a little different, you have to take into consideration things besides the remodel itself, like how much extra am I going to have to charge because this lady is going to drive me crazy, and on some no amount of money would make me do a project if I have a feeling the owners and myself are not going to mix well.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

This was a stupid question to begin with, I will work for Festool's, and whippets of course.


----------



## MGSProperties

I charge what the other guy charges + 100 bucks cause i am better then him!


----------



## sivak

I do all my work on a cost plus basis,so it would be total cost of materials & labor according to drawings/specs + 20%
Small bathrooms average 10,000 + or -


----------



## j_builder

sivak said:


> I do all my work on a cost plus basis,so it would be total cost of materials & labor according to drawings/specs + 20%
> Small bathrooms average 10,000 + or -


Thats what I also charge for an average mid size bathroom with a few 'bells' with no 'whistles'.


----------



## trav007

I prefer the "whistles" over the "bells" myself.


----------



## MazalBuild

7,000 to 35,000

West Coast


----------



## wizendwizard

$5000.00 to $25,000.00 SouthEast U.S.

or you can always use this trusted method....... I know everyone will love this, hahahahaha!
www.servicemagic.com/resources.*home*-improvement-estimator.html


----------



## sergeant4743

An average gut job on a small bathroom remodel around here averages around 10 to 12 K. Of course that is plumbing the shower and toliet and electrical fixtures wired by the remodeler and not having to sub out the work. And yes to you cynics I am licensed as a residential builder, plumber and electrician. I am speaking this price for someone who is licensed to do it themself without having to bring in 2 or 3 different subs.


----------



## Proud Plumber

Bath remodel $125.00 to $75,000.

Bank remodel 700 billion to one trillion

All depending on the size of project.


----------



## nextlevel

Half of you guys answering this thread are the same guys that tell a General Contractor it will cost "x" amount for the plumbing work and then send a bill for "x times 2". If you can have your contractor bill the customer $5K+ (labor) because you, the plumber, set a toilet, sweated in a shower valve and set a sink and faucet then I want to know where you are working. I know I can't do it where I'm at if I want to put food on the table. It's no wonder it's the plumbers that are driving around in the new trucks with $5K of tires and rims on them. Come on, put yourself in the shoes of your average teacher and fireman with two kids household, update their kid's 5x7 bathroom with new stuff, if you are charging $20K+ for this I hope you can look yourself in the mirror with dignity, I couldn't. (maybe that's why I'm not driving a new truck)


----------



## MAD Renovations

nextlevel said:


> Half of you guys answering this thread are the same guys that tell a General Contractor it will cost "x" amount for the plumbing work and then send a bill for "x times 2". If you can have your contractor bill the customer $5K+ (labor) because you, the plumber, set a toilet, sweated in a shower valve and set a sink and faucet then I want to know where you are working. I know I can't do it where I'm at if I want to put food on the table. It's no wonder it's the plumbers that are driving around in the new trucks with $5K of tires and rims on them. Come on, put yourself in the shoes of your average teacher and fireman with two kids household, update their kid's 5x7 bathroom with new stuff, if you are charging $20K+ for this I hope you can look yourself in the mirror with dignity, I couldn't. (maybe that's why I'm not driving a new truck)


Easy there big guy..... most of the contractors I see driving around in new trucks (all trades inclusive) work dam hard for them.... Why show up here and start thrashing people?:no::no::no:

I don't speak up here very often but this is just uncalled for!!


----------



## Doug M

Ist level of pricing is how much do you need to make in order to survive
2nd level of pricing is survive costs and making a little profit
3rd level of pricing is knowing what you do and can get the most money based on the quality and "value" of your work as well as having the sales skills to sell the job

You should start with level one and learn from there
Doug M


----------



## orson

nextlevel said:


> Half of you guys answering this thread are the same guys that tell a General Contractor it will cost "x" amount for the plumbing work and then send a bill for "x times 2". If you can have your contractor bill the customer $5K+ (labor) because you, the plumber, set a toilet, sweated in a shower valve and set a sink and faucet then I want to know where you are working. I know I can't do it where I'm at if I want to put food on the table. It's no wonder it's the plumbers that are driving around in the new trucks with $5K of tires and rims on them. Come on, put yourself in the shoes of your average teacher and fireman with two kids household, update their kid's 5x7 bathroom with new stuff, if you are charging $20K+ for this I hope you can look yourself in the mirror with dignity, I couldn't. (maybe that's why I'm not driving a new truck)


Let's get something straight, remodeling is a LUXURY, not a necessity. 

Home Repair is a necessity. Remodeling is something you do because you have the cash to make something the way you want it.

If you are a teacher or a fireman with two kids then you either:
A) remodel your own bathroom like millions of people do
B) save or build equity and hire a professional remodeler to do it.
C) save up a couple bucks and hire some jackleg hack to **** up your bathroom up for you.

Take your pick, it doesn't really matter to me. 

PS- Only call me if you picked option B


----------



## silvertree

When I first started out, I charged what I thought was a fair price. Being from a blue collar family I based that price on what I thought people could comfortably afford. I never made anything beyond wages, while I took all the risks. Ruby said it well. No need to add anything to that.:thumbsup:

Do what you want, and you'll learn real quick what's a good price to charge.


----------



## CornerstoneGC

Let's assume you are talking about purchasing the cheapest materials for the client, by that I mean regular tiles, white toilet/bath, plain vanity with like a Delta or Moen faucet, etc. Then, in that case, I would say you can have the client expect to come in around $8-9K or just let them purchase all materials and charge just for labor maybe like $6500. That's just the pricing around the area, there are large companies to compete with that will remodel a bath for around $9500 for labor and all materials. Again, I think it differs in each area, here in FL prices have dropped, maybe because we have such a huge influx of illegal workers that will charge that "craigslist" price for remodeling a bath for under $3K. So give yourself a week to finish it up, figure out how much you gotta pay out and see if you are ok making the profit and adjust accordingly....

Now, most people on this site, including myself, have knocked out some masterpieces I'm sure, covered in granite and onyx and adorned with high-end fixtures like Hansgrohe and Danze, medallions and borders and an Infiniti tub that makes you want to throw in the towel. 

But, for that typical firefighter and teacher, figure out how much you need to make in a week and have them purchase the materials just to be on the safe side or give them a specific allowance to use and they can pick stuff that stays within that budget. 

These are just some basic numbers being that you're new at this. In time, you will adjust the prices accordingly and see what works for both you and your customers.


----------



## Grumpyplumber

silvertree said:


> *When I first started out, I charged what I thought was a fair price.* Being from a blue collar family I based that price on what I thought people could comfortably afford. I never made anything beyond wages, while I took all the risks. Ruby said it well. No need to add anything to that.:thumbsup:
> 
> Do what you want, and you'll learn real quick what's a good price to charge.


*The guys that lasted more then a year or two were the ones that woke up and smelled the coffee and realized they weren't going to win every job by dropping price and still stay in business.*

*I recall an ugly thread about 6 months ago where a fella was insinuated he was using C-List as a guideline to charge $3k for bath remodels.*

*Wonder how he's doing now?*


----------



## Jason Whipple

CornerstoneGC said:


> Let's assume you are talking about purchasing the cheapest materials for the client......


Then you can safely assume I'll be heading for the door. I've tried this and it doesn't do anyone any favors. You end up taking more time to screw around with cheap a$$ $h!t and plastic junk than it's worth. While you're trying to make this junk work your customer gets to see you at your worst.

I did an el cheapo Kitchen a few years ago and the H/O bought the cheapest cabinets they could get their hands on. Cheap cabinets = cheap install right? WRONG! It took much longer to get them installed because the damn things were so thin and flimsy. I know this is about bathrooms but the case I'm making is that cheap should cost more sometimes.


----------



## neolitic

orson said:


> Let's get something straight, remodeling is a LUXURY, not a necessity.
> 
> Home Repair is a necessity. Remodeling is something you do because you have the cash to make something the way you want it.
> 
> If you are a teacher or a fireman with two kids then you either:
> A) remodel your own bathroom like millions of people do
> B) save or build equity and hire a professional remodeler to do it.
> C) save up a couple bucks and hire some jackleg hack to **** up your bathroom up for you.
> 
> Take your pick, it doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> PS- Only call me if you picked option B


Orson, you left out plan #1 
for the above described customer.
Fix and repair til plan A or B *is* 
in the budget.
These folks are my main customers,
and I'm already seeing this as the 
trend for the coming year.
The days of easy home equity loans
seem to have drawn to a close for
these folks...at least in the near term.


----------



## maxgocon

I am a Kitchen Bathroom Remodeler Depending on the size of the bathroom and the fixtures that the coustomer wants to use any were between 15k & 20K
Just finished one 22k new shower all fixtures floor wall and pluming and electrical.

Max


----------



## Splinter

Grumpyplumber said:


> I recall an ugly thread about 6 months ago where a fella was insinuated he was using C-List as a guideline to charge $3k for bath remodels.


Hi Grumpy, I think you're referring to me... First off, that ugly thread is THIS THREAD, go back to page 1 to recap... 

Now I NEVER said I use Craigslist as a guideline for pricing... I was told my $7K labor price for a 5'x7' was too low, so I posted about the $2995 C-list hacks just to show what my customers may compare my estimate too... 

I'm not sure why you like to twist my words around all the time... In another thread you accused me of NEVER hiring plumbers either, (which is ABSOLUTELY UNTRUE) and turned a heart wrenching thread about a girl dying into a pissing match... 



> Wonder how he's doing now?


I'm doing very well, thanks for asking.. How about you?


----------



## Grumpyplumber

Splinter said:


> Hi Grumpy, I think you're referring to me... First off, that ugly thread is THIS THREAD, go back to page 1 to recap...
> 
> Now I NEVER said I use Craigslist as a guideline for pricing... I was told my $7K labor price for a 5'x7' was too low, *so I posted about the $2995 C-list hacks just to show what my customers may compare my estimate too...*
> 
> I'm not sure why you like to twist my words around all the time... In another thread you accused me of NEVER hiring plumbers either, (which is ABSOLUTELY UNTRUE) and turned a heart wrenching thread about a girl dying into a pissing match...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing very well, thanks for asking.. How about you?


*I'm doing very well.*

*I recall you mentioned you do $3k bath remodels in a week and make out fairly well as a one man show.*
*Some might draw conclusions at those rates regarding subs.*

*The bold pretty much makes a point, you really shouldn't be entertaining the idea that a customer of yours is looking at C-list to entertain a realistic comparison...unless you got the customer off C-list in the first place.*

*Thats like having a customer who wants a BMW saying they looked at a used chevy and got a better price (more or less, depending on what you offer of course)*

*The dying girl thread was regarding unlicensed handymen doing plumbing they shouldn't have touched in the first place.*
*A landlord cut corners to save money, a child died.*

*A then recent "meaningful debate" between yourself and a few plumbers came to mind in that thread.*

*Rather than irritate the regulars, lets just say I'm happy to hear your having a plumber do plumbing, and that you're thriving.*

*I also say let's BOTH forget C-list and move away from the illusion that that site amounts to any degree of serious measurement of any trades status.*


----------



## Splinter

Grumpyplumber said:


> I recall you mentioned you do $3k bath remodels in a week and make out fairly well as a one man show.
> Some might draw conclusions at those rates regarding subs.


See, there's the problem Grumpy.... I NEVER said anything about me doing a bathroom for $3K. Please stop mis-stating my previous posts... 




> I also say let's BOTH forget C-list


Done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grumpyplumber

Splinter said:


> See, there's the problem Grumpy.... I NEVER said anything about me doing a bathroom for $3K. Please stop mis-stating my previous posts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done. :thumbsup:


*I don't care who's right or wrong, who said what or whodunnit and ran.*
*As long as you're not doing bath remods for $3k & skipping licensed work we're good.*


----------



## Smoamy

neolitic said:


> Not going with the cheapest no-name
> fixtures and fittings (i.e. using Kohler,
> Delta, Toto, etc) $10k is the cheapest
> in this millenia.:thumbsup:


 
Agreed. I personally dont see the point in switching anything out if you put the same mediocre chip crap in. Just because its new doesnt make it good.


----------



## curapa

....


----------



## coveinspiration

*Learning the tough way*

I think a lot of people have brought some good points, helpfull points, and some plain rude points here. Well rounded as usual!

People get what they pay for these days. I run two businesses. 
1) Contracting, mostly bathrooms
2) I sell high quality glass mosaic tiles

Everyone always wants the best price. It's a given. But, they'll pay for quality. A lot of people come by my storage locker and look at my tiles and say they are off to go check out some guy on Craigs with mosaics for $3.00. Most of them come back and pay my higher price after figuring out that even though I am charging more they're getting what they want. Quality!

Build a nice website, get some good photos of your work in there, some testimonials, and then charge what you are worth, but don't gouge like plumbers (joke joke). 

After all, if you bill yourself out and end up only making $20.00/hour. If you had have spent some time marketing yourself correctly you may have gotten $50.00. Work smart, and not hard. 

Colin
www.covefinishings.com


----------



## Five Arrows

brooksh said:


> I know that prices are different depending on where you are in the country, but what do you charge for a normal bathroom. new bath/shower new flooring, paint, new vanity and sink, mirror, without any water damage, or unexpected problems.


Whats a house cost? The bathroom is one of the most expensive rooms in a house. Why do you think a remodel would be cheaper than to build a new one in a new house? 

There are NO jobs without unexpected problems! It is the ability to solve the problems that bring peace of mind to the customer. I've never done one that didn't have some rot, framing, electric, plumbing, floor, or vent issue that needed to be solved.

If your budget was 7-10% of the price of your home new you would have a realistic budget that could accomplish most tasks in an average bath remodel for that house


----------



## coveinspiration

I don't agree with the last point completely because a bungalow in my neighborhood in Vancouver sells for 800,000. It's an expensive city to live in. House prices are mostly based around land value. $800,000 doesn't get you a mansion so if anyone here thinks they should be charging 7% which is $56,000.00 they're full of crap.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I price it the same exact price as the car they are driving. :thumbsup:


----------



## Five Arrows

coveinspiration said:


> I don't agree with the last point completely because a bungalow in my neighborhood in Vancouver sells for 800,000. It's an expensive city to live in. House prices are mostly based around land value. $800,000 doesn't get you a mansion so if anyone here thinks they should be charging 7% which is $56,000.00 they're full of crap.


If land value is that large of a contributor then you can factor it out, but before you do that I offer the following:

I guess that what I was trying to say is an $800,000 home is going to have different expectations in fit and finish from a $200,000 one. If I am working on the big buck houses I have only top dollar, best of the best subs. Anything else isn't wise in my opinion. 

Just putting in new stuff isn't my goal; peace of mind, pride of ownership, how they stack up against the neighbors, resale value all are reasons to get a nice remodel instead of just new stuff. You spend a lot of your life in the bathroom (more as I get older) This should be an awesome place in the house.

To me that means opening up a wall for a view of a mountain or adding a skylight. Putting in a large jetted soaker tub (which will require more support under it and maybe a second hot water heater, electric, gas, plumbing, venting) heated tile floor etc. I am mostly a one man show that hires in the help when he needs it. My nitch is craftsmanship. 

I had a lady pick out a thousand dollar faucet in a thousand dollar sink when a $90 faucet in a $120 sink would have worked in a 5 x 10 hall bath. She did this because she loved them. Every time she goes into that room she FEELS good. Shouldn't your home make you feel something. Would her life have been improved if we would have saved her $2500. What if I told her that in my professional opinion that was a waste of money. There are some low ball numbers being thrown around for total redo's that aren't that much different from from a sink that didn't even included the vanity. 

I want to challenge myself to create special living spaces that improve the quality of life. I read a book called "the not so big house" by Sarah Susanka. It isn't about saving a buck, but taking your budget and spending it on creating quality of life instead of square footage. To me it sounds like it may be just the ticket for your situation.

I stand by my numbers. Have fun with this. I have thick skin and can take it.


----------



## rselectric1

All of the above posts from this older thread is one more example that pricing talk and going rate questions are nearly impossible to answer, and just cause mayhem here.

Too many variables are present on any job to realistically help each other out. (At least on the open forum-PM's are a different animal) 

I am always willing to at least steer a fellow poster (regular poster with more than 100 posts) in the right direction via a private message, and I have found through experience that the ones I have asked have been like-minded.


----------



## angus242

Just a friendly reminder from the Colonel....

_The OP has been gone for over a year._

And now back to the fun....


----------



## coveinspiration

*Agreed on the pricing being tough*

I agree pricing is always gonna be a challenge, but with all that said a pat on the back to everyone who posts on this site! It takes a lot of balls to go self employed. It's not easy! A lot of learning for sure. Ecspecially from the pricing side of things. I don't even think the most experience contractor could explain this end of things 100%

Colin
www.covefinishings.com
www.coveinspirations.com


----------



## Girlscanbld2

$50K and I'll give you a bathroom you'll love...done the right way!


----------



## Girlscanbld2

No, make that $75K


----------

